# Had to rush Amberleah to vet



## CHITheresa (Apr 30, 2011)

I was mopping the floors and very slippy when wet so I put Amberleah in her pen and gave her a doggie beef jerky again thinking she would do better with it than last time. Nope she swallowed the whole thing and was caught, she was able to breath still, but throwing up Flem. So I called vet at 5:15 and took her in, the road was close about half way there so I had to turn around go way out of my way to get there. As we where driving she seemed to be better and thought it went down. We arrive a vets and I told them she got it down she is better, and didn't need to be seen but I needed to pick up her revolution. They said we better check her out anyway. She was mad and tried to bite them and got me. I was bleeding a lot.
They said yup she is fine. It was a diffent vet, my normal one was on vacation. so I asked him to look at her private area for secound opion. If you remmember her private area is huge and looks swollen, my vet thinks nothing is wrong she is just big, well he thinks somthing is wrong with her ovries and they think she is older than they are. And after her spayed she should be back to normal.
Well because it was after 5pm they charged my a after hour fee, Mad :foxes15: about that when my normal vet gets back I will call her. The vet was just helping out and was from out of town.


----------



## svdreamer (Feb 20, 2010)

I'm glad it passed, that is scary when they gulp a treat and it gets stuck. I would suggest not giving her beef jerkey again if this has happened more than once. Something like a bully stick maybe would be better. Just throw it away when it gets too small.


----------



## lynx8456 (Feb 26, 2009)

Glad to hear she passed the jerky...as for her ovaries I would get a second opinion soon. You know your dog better than any vet and if you think the enlargement in her "private" area is abnormal then something is probably wrong. It may not necessarily be her ovaries, but an ultra sound will most likely be needed to find out why she is swollen. Our Hannah had a very distended abdomen before we got her spaded. Her ovaries did turn out to be bad and her uterus was abnormally shaped. Keep us updated ...hope Amberleah has nothing to seriously wrong with her.


----------



## CHITheresa (Apr 30, 2011)

svdreamer said:


> I'm glad it passed, that is scary when they gulp a treat and it gets stuck. I would suggest not giving her beef jerkey again if this has happened more than once. Something like a bully stick maybe would be better. Just throw it away when it gets too small.


I already put them in trash. She will never get them again.


----------



## CHITheresa (Apr 30, 2011)

lynx8456 said:


> Glad to hear she passed the jerky...as for her ovaries I would get a second opinion soon. You know your dog better than any vet and if you think the enlargement in her "private" area is abnormal then something is probably wrong. It may not necessarily be her ovaries, but an ultra sound will most likely be needed to find out why she is swollen. Our Hannah had a very distended abdomen before we got her spaded. Her ovaries did turn out to be bad and her uterus was abnormally shaped. Keep us updated ...hope Amberleah has nothing to seriously wrong with her.


This was my second opinion for the large private area, the 1st vet said it just big for her size not to worry.
The 2nd vet said to have her X-Ray'ed before the spay to see and make sure every thing looks OK. so if they are any abnormality they can have a head up on it. 

She is going to be 6 months this month but she is so small ( 3 lbs) I need to have it done but afraid as I just had a cat spay and she died 2 days later.


----------



## nabi (Nov 25, 2004)

It is a real scary situation when they get something stuck like that....glad she was able to get it down on her own....


----------

